# setting fieldset for better readability



## chetna (Oct 6, 2017)

Hi,

I understand <fieldset> is required in html structures for readability by screen readers.

However, what if I use fieldset where there is no requirement to group input field? For example, my form has only 1 set of input fields, say address, and I still group it into a fieldset? Does it have any consequences on readability? Or, is this just bad semantics?


----------



## tmurray (Oct 6, 2017)

Um, this is a building code forum. As in construction. Not computer programing.

You'll probably get better responses on a computer programing forum.


----------



## chetna (Oct 6, 2017)

tmurray said:


> Um, this is a building code forum. As in construction. Not computer programing.
> 
> You'll probably get better responses on a computer programing forum.


sure got it. Will post it elsewhere


----------

